# New Server And Upgrade



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I will shortly (a few days) move the forum to a new server. At the same time I will be installing new forum software.

You can see and test out a preview here : http://server41.ipslink.com/~thewatch/index.php?/index

When I initiate the move then the forum could be down for quite a few hours but I will give you all warning of when this will take place.

I am guessing it may take me a good 8-12 hours to move and convert all the data. It will be worth it I promise.

When testing the new software you will need join. Please make a few posts and test things out.

Once the forum is moved there will be no uploads of images allowed, sorry to the members that currently have permission to do this but it is slowing the forum down and creating too much bandwidth.

Cheers

Roy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello Roy 

Good to see you about but jeez should you not be sleeping with the rest the UK members :lol:

Do what you gotta do. Its understandable the bandwidth, backup time and forum size attachments can lead to, understood and again great to see you poking about


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have forgotten what sleep is :bb:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And that came out wrong I did not mean to imply you are sleeping with the UK members that would be well kinky but meant sleeping same time as UK members as in its late :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Roy...

Knowing how 'busy' your life is at the moment its great that you are still thinking of the forum


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> I will shortly (a few days) move the forum to a new server. At the same time I will be installing new forum software.
> 
> You can see and test out a preview here : http://server41.ipslink.com/~thewatch/index.php?/index
> 
> ...


No pictures at alll?



(Good luck with the move, Roy... I speak as one who killed a new server recently....)


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Roy

Good to see you are still around and thanks for the upgrade to the new server


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

chris l said:


> No pictures at alll?


No, just no pictures uploaded to the server (i.e. attached to messages) as long as the pictures are hosted elsewhere you just link to them as normal... does look like the new software re-sizes it on the page though.

Good luck with the move


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I understand & appreciate the need for change, I`d just like to know does this mean I`ll lose `My Gallery`?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I understand & appreciate the need for change, I`d just like to know does this mean I`ll lose `My Gallery`?


I`ve just realised this is sneeky trick to reduce my post count, just when I finally make it to being the new No.2 :taz: :cry2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I understand & appreciate the need for change, I`d just like to know does this mean I`ll lose `My Gallery`?


I think your gallery will remain ( not certain though ) but what Roy means is that the * members wont be able to upload direct from their PC....


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> I will shortly (a few days) move the forum to a new server. At the same time I will be installing new forum software.
> 
> You can see and test out a preview here : http://server41.ipslink.com/~thewatch/index.php?/index
> 
> ...


Looks good Roy.

David.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand & appreciate the need for change, I`d just like to know does this mean I`ll lose `My Gallery`?
> ...


Phew!! :sweatdrop: It would have been a nightmare for me to load up that lot again somewhere else :shocking:

BTW I see that a was wrong, I will still be No.2 :clap:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You had better clarify that with Roy before you relax though Mac ( the gallery , not your status as a number 2 )


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Never thought I'd see this:










Welcome to :rltb: , Mac! Enjoy your stay. :rofl2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks good.

Bigger avitars too.

We'll have to go all 'High Definition' with our piccies.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Never thought I'd see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn`t bare thinking about


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I'd see this:
> ...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Darn it - the site looks great but I can't log on wth the same name and password as here - should it work or do i need to re-register?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Darn it - the site looks great but I can't log on wth the same name and password as here - should it work or do i need to re-register?


Re-register using the same name etc :wink2:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> ... do I need to re-register?


Yup.

The new automatic french translation engine seems to working well, also.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Darn it - the site looks great but I can't log on wth the same name and password as here - should it work or do i need to re-register?


You need to register. Once the data is transfered your login details from here will work.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > ... do I need to re-register?
> ...


Shame it only comes in U.S. English, I hope this doesn`t mean it`ll try making me spell Colour & Centre incorrectly


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks great, Roy!

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Darn it - the site looks great but I can't log on wth the same name and password as here - should it work or do i need to re-register?


Dont forget this is just a look see, just a taster, this isnt the 'new' forum yet.....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cant even register. 

Keep getting this:-



> The following errors were found:
> 
> The registration code did not match the one displayed, a new code has been generated, please try again


 :blink: :blink: ???????????


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


> Cant even register.


Banned even before it's even got going

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Registered and tested a message....no problems.

Great new look.

However Photobucket or Imageshack dont work for uploading.

What to do please?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Alexus said:


> Registered and tested a message....no problems.
> 
> Great new look.
> 
> ...


Photobucket works for me


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Cant even register.
> ...


 :lol:

But seriously................why cant I register as I mention above.........don't get it :blink:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Don't know griff, no one else has reported a problem registering. :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

you didnt type the random 2 words correctly Griff...


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Registered no problem so its working OK


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I'm in but not sure the change will be better


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Well I'm in but not sure the change will be better


It will be better. The server will be more stable and the software is a massive improvement. Trust me I would not be spending the time and money if it were not.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey..........OK........I believe you 

You'll have me coming over all misty


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Registered and tested a message....no problems.
> 
> Great new look.
> 
> ...


Hi Alexus,

Photbucket has worked for me, have another go.

Dave ..................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok folks as I gather I won`t be able to have My Gallery on the new Forum I need something else, it must be easy enough for an old technophobe like me to use, any suggestions? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok folks as I gather I won`t be able to have My Gallery on the new Forum I need something else, it must be easy enough for an old technophobe like me to use, any suggestions? :huh:


cant you just upload it all to photobucket dude?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've had a look around and I'm looking forward to our new home! Thanks Roy - you know how to look after us!

One suggestion: To Christen (or the equivelent in your religion :lol: ) our new home, we should have an opening thread of "What RLT Are You Wearing Today?".

If you like this idea, don't forget to leave me some positive reputation when we get there!! :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks as I gather I won`t be able to have My Gallery on the new Forum I need something else, it must be easy enough for an old technophobe like me to use, any suggestions? :huh:
> ...


Will it go straight on from my computer or do I need some kind of File Transfer Program thingie? :huh:

The slighty difficult thing is that due to losing a load of photos when `Deepthought` crashed last year a number are only in the Gallery so I`l have to go through & transfer a lot/most back :cry2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


are you talking about the gallery on your pc or the gallery on the forum???


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Robert said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > Registered and tested a message....no problems.
> ...


Works fine for me too.

The new forum looks great Roy. :thumbsup: Good luck with the changeover.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


On the Forum although I`ve had a ponder & realised it`s not quite as bad as I first thought, there`s only a comparatively few of the 426 photo`s which I actually need to save :sweatdrop:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

didnt spot a pm facility - am i being duller than usual?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> didnt spot a pm facility - am i being duller than usual?


the simple answer to this is yes, nuff said.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Do you not take pictures of all your watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


It wasn`t the photos of the watches that I was really bothered about :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good news Roy on both counts, updated forum software and a more stable server... can't go wrong really :bb:

BTW Please make sure you make a backup before you begin the transfer


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Tre chic mes amis.


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

Just had a play - looks fine, but at my age...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Sure hope this picture makes the transfer...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Sure hope this picture makes the transfer...


I wouldn`t worry, someone is bound to save it  :lol:

Just as important, we can`t lose this 710


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This thread seems to have gone off topic. :blink: But they always seem to, don't they? :lol:

Well done Roy for taking the time, effort and to putting money into the forum when many seem not to appreciate what you have given at no cost to an eclectic bunch of whingers and old maids. 

And some very nice people too. 

Thank you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stan said:


> This thread seems to have gone off topic. :blink: But they always seem to, don't they? :lol:
> 
> Well done Roy for taking the time, effort and to putting money into the forum when many seem not to appreciate what you have given at no cost to *an eclectic bunch of whingers and old maids.  *
> 
> ...


So now I will be awake all night trying to figure out where I fit into those classifications - am I a whinger, an old maid or a nice person? Or am I *just Mel* :rofl2:

Seriously, I've run a few forums in my time, upgrading to newer software is not fun - I do hope all goes well Roy. When you do the transfer, do we all have to re-register from scratch? Think of the re-incarnation possibilities h34r: - I mean, I could come back as MarkF and slag off cyclists :lol:

Or I could come back as myself and do that again!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread seems to have gone off topic. :blink: But they always seem to, don't they? :lol:
> ...


None of the above, just banned. :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've started the campaign over on the new board already Stan! :yes:

Visit and weep!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> I've started the campaign over on the new board already Stan! :yes:
> 
> Visit and weep!


Nice work Mel, make 'em have it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Starting the upgrade today so the new site will not be available for a while.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Starting the upgrade today so the new site will not be available for a while.


Thanks for the update Roy :thumbsup:

BTW is it possible to set it up with a special `Mel`s Jokes` filter? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am so sorry. Had to move back to the old server. The new one was with a company that could not handle the traffic that this site generates.

Sleepless nights and two days work for nothing  Think we will leave it as it is for now.

Again my sincere apologies.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

testing


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Roy said:


> I am so sorry. Had to move back to the old server. The new one was with a company that could not handle the traffic that this site generates.
> 
> Sleepless nights and two days work for nothing  Think we will leave it as it is for now.
> 
> Again my sincere apologies. And I thought 5 had closed you down for time terrorism :blink:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

thank god its beack up


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I prefer this one, unless it's my imagination it seems far quicker to respond than before


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Familiar is always easier to start with - I just 'feel' for Roy having spent all that time & effort for no result.

We appreciate your efforts :clap:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no problem Roy sorry for the lost time you took. you can still make the adjustments to this software you need to make. I did like the idea of scaled pics in the threads that you click on if you want to see the full size, great for those with OCD keeps everything uniform


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

suggsy said:


> I prefer this one, unless it's my imagination it seems far quicker to respond than before


I agree. Easier to read IMO too.

Just glad to see you back online Roy!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no worries roy :rltb:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy, I know that feeling of frustration and that your time has been wasted! It's all part of the 'fun' of I.T.

We all appreciate your efforts, and your generosity in providing the forum.

Thank you.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

it was worth trying roy

computers are great while they work otherwise they are like photocopiers used to be a nightmare :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for trying Roy. It's a shame that you had to do so much hard work and then go back to the old server.

At least you can get some rest now though


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Been there, tried to do it, got the Tee-shirt, and ended up staying with the original just like yourself :yes:

Apologies not needed - I can put the coffee pot *off* now and *get my fix* on :rltb: h34r:








* and the anti-Mel's Joke Filter would never have worked anyways!* B)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well what do they say about the grass always being greener :rltb:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems attempting the new server Roy. You never know how they are going to work till you actually try them. So, for the time being, better the devil you know seems to be the way to go.  :rockon:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roy said:


> I am so sorry. Had to move back to the old server. The new one was with a company that could not handle the traffic that this site generates.
> 
> Sleepless nights and two days work for nothing  Think we will leave it as it is for now.
> 
> Again my sincere apologies.


I don't think you owe anyone an apology.

You must be gutted after all the work you put in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd give the server a try.

 Rabbit


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Again, no apology necessary, Roy. Shame it didn't work out this time but many thanks for your efforts. :thumbsup:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Have been ill for the past couple of days so missed all the "fun". Very sorry about all the effort you put in Roy, but am secretly glad that the site is staying more or less the same - I like it as it is, and why do we need watches anyway, what's wrong with hour glasses and sundials etc....?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Have to admit I also like this site just as it is.

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> I reckon there is no need to apologize. Although it is sad that you have put all this effort into the move in vain.
> 
> :rltb:


+1 , thanks anyway Roy I`m sure we all appreciate the efforts you made :thumbup:

RLT Rules OK!!! :rltb:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Must have been gutting to have to roll it back, but at least we're still here! Thanks for trying!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Echo the comments.

Im just glad ive got a place to post again. I had to talk to the 710 the last few nights







h34r:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> Echo the comments.
> 
> Im just glad ive got a place to post again. I had to talk to the 710 the last few nights
> 
> ...


Single man; found myself talking to myself....

God, I'm boring.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Phew, I've been a right grumpy b&st&rd for the last few days.

No watch forum :cry2:

Sorry it didn't work out Roy.

Glad the forum is back though.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Roy,

Thanks for trying, it's appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Dave ....................


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Waaaahhhoooo its back! :yahoo:

It looks brilliant too - don't change a thing!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope its not all wasted effort Roy, 'cause I quite liked the look and feel of the upgrade you were proposing. Just wanted to also echo the comments from the gang that we all very much appreciated the investment in the Forum that this exercise represented.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Roy, I reckon that you've got enough on your plate at the moment without having to worry about a load of wierdo watch nutters! Your efforts, as always, are appreciated so there's no need to apologise.

I've had to do the unthinkable over the past few days and *gasp* look at some other forums... For my money there's nowhere as welcoming and easy-going as this place - that's the main thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

As above Roy.....no need for apologies......I also wandered into "other" places during the downtime......phew glad to be home! 

On a completely selfish note I must admit I prefer this older format (probably just because I'm a luddite) seems faster too although thats maybe just down to the new server plumbing :lol:

Take the weekend off Roy.......give it a rest matey, we do all appreciate the time and effort you invest here.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Wot they said. :rltb:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> Wot they said. :rltb:


Yep +1


----------

